# Telefon sex abzocke



## seppo (1 Februar 2009)

Hi alle :-D,

Ich bin gestern morgen auf eine erotik flirt hotline reingefallen die 4cent pro minute kosten sollte.Da dachte ich mir na gut ich habe sowieso nur noch 90 cent drauf rufe ich einfach mal an :wall:.

Da ging eigentlich alles ganz schnell es lief eine frauen stimme ab die sagt drücke halt die 9 um direkt zu unseren heißen frauen zu gelangen . Als ich das machte kam: sie haben jetzt die verfügung 30 tage für nur 4 cent pro minute zu telefonieren danach habe ich sofort aufgelegt und habe direkt gedacht das die mich abzocken wollen . 

Am nächsten tag also heute rief ein mann an mit unterdrückter nummer und fragte sie haben gestern ein abo oder vertrag abgeschlossen ... haben sie dazu noch fragen oder ist alles ok... dann hab ich aufgelegt und werde auch nicht mehr dran gehen . Ich glaube die versuchen jetzt irgentwie meine adresse rausszufinden. Jetzt die frage haben die die möglichkeit meine hausnummer oder adresse rauszufinden?

danke schonmal seb.


----------



## dater (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Telefon sex abzocke*



> Jetzt die frage haben die die möglichkeit meine hausnummer oder adresse rauszufinden?


Wenn Du im Telefonbuch stehst ist es natürlich eine Sache von Minuten.Wenn nicht ist es schon schwieriger
Auf keinen Fall am Telefon persönliche Daten rausgeben


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Telefon sex abzocke*



seppo schrieb:


> Jetzt die frage haben die die möglichkeit meine hausnummer oder adresse rauszufinden?


selbst wenn sie könnten, was sollten sie damit? Wo kein Vertrag, da keine Zahlungsverpflichtung. Und zu einem Vertrag gehören eben nicht nur Krefelder Visionen, sondern zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen. Mehr dazu, vermutlich, hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill.html


----------



## seppo (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Telefon sex abzocke*

ich glaube nicht das ich im telfonbuch stehe weil ich bei dir anmeldung vom handy nix angegebn hab ... glaube ich zu mindestens weil die sim karte mal von meinem vater war.

danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Hendrik (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Telefon sex abzocke*

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem ! Ich hatte noch 1 euro Guthaben auf meinen Handy und habe aus Spaß einfach mal angerufen und habe aber nach 2-3 Minuten wieder aufgelegt, seid dem werde ich angerufen und ich bin einmal drangegangen und habe gesagt das ich nicht bezahlen werde dann wollte die Dame meine Addresse wissen und Ich habe aufgelegt. Da Ich erst 17 bin ist es mir ziemlich peinlich dies meinen Eltern zu erzählen.

Bitte Antwortet denn ich weiss nicht was ich tun soll...


----------



## seppo (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Telefon sex abzocke*

Du brauchst keine angst zu haben wenn die anrufen drück halt besetzt das geht vielleicht 2 wochen so da geben sie es auf wenn sie deine addresse nicht herausfinden

mfg seb.


----------



## werner2 (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Telefon sex abzocke*

Hi Seppo,das gleiche, ist mir auch passiert. Zwei Tage später hatte ich eine Rechnung von fast 70€ im Briefkasten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Telefon sex abzocke*

Meldet Euch doch mal alle bei akte(at)akte.net

Vielleicht haben die Akteleute ja Lust auf einen Besuch in Znaim oder einen neuen Besuch in Dingens, wie hieß das gleich, Goch?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-20.html#post277977


----------



## Ferdo (2 August 2009)

*AW: Telefon sex abzocke*

hey seppo, hendrik und werner2 wäre echt toll wenn ihr weiter daraüber schreiben würdet was passiert und/oder was passiert ist, denn ich hab heute den selben fehler gemacht :/


----------



## benjaminbx (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefon sex abzocke*

ich habbe das gleiche gemecht aber mier hatt keiner gesagt das ich ein vertrag abgescholssen habe und morgen frü hatt mich ein mann angerufen er hat nur meine adresse verlangt aber ich lebbe nicht hier in deutchland ich binn zu besuch da bei meiner tante und binn noch imer nicht angemeldet ic habe die adrese gegeben und meinen namen aber wie soll er den namen meiner tante erfaren weil das eine vohnung ist... kann ich erger bekommen


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefon sex abzocke*



benjaminbx schrieb:


> ic habe die adrese gegeben und meinen namen aber wie soll er den namen meiner tante erfaren weil das eine vohnung ist... kann ich erger bekommen



Kommt darauf an, was Du mit "Ärger" meinst. So schlimm wird es aber schon nicht. Es werden einige böse Briefe kommen, wo man Geld von Dir haben will. Für etwas, was Du nie wirklich bestellt hast. Also: kein Grund zur Panik. Es ist rechtlich kein wirksamer Vertrag zustandegekommen. Daher ist es auch so, dass die Abzocker niemals vor Gericht gehen. Also kann man die Forderungen als unberechtigt sehen und die Briefe am besten ignorieren.


----------

